# New Smyrna Fishing Trout and Flounder



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Fished the Coast Guard Station caught 30+ Trout 17 Flounder.

Kept 4 keeper Trout 15-20in most were under.
Kept 11 Flounder 12-18.5in

Photo in Photo gallery.:fishing:


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> Fished the Coast Guard Station caught 30+ Trout 17 Flounder.
> 
> Kept 4 keeper Trout 15-20in most were under.
> Kept 11 Flounder 12-18.5in
> ...



Which coast guard station? Youre not talking about the lifeguard station on flagler are you? What were you using?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Coast Guard Station*

Hi Jigmaster, can you tell me where the Coast Guard Station is at? I'm in South Daytona. Up in Michigan though for a few weeks right now.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The Coast Guard station is south of Ponce Inlet on the New Smyrna side of the jetties. If you're coming over the drawbridge into New Smyrna, look up the ICW to the north and you'll see it maybe about a mile up.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

How do you get there from the roads? I'm guessing just go north on peninsula.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Cross the N bridge take a left at first light, road ends at CC Station. Same for S bridge, just a little longer.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

saw the picture in the gallery. That looks like one nice haul. Congrats


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Good report*

and it looks like you will be eating good for a few days.....Good to see you didnt leave anything out and gave a good detail report......I am betting you will have alot of :fishing: :fishing: out there with you....:beer: but thats the way to share the wealth:beer: :beer: again good report....oh about the details "Jig" added more info on the gallery pagesopcorn:


----------

